# NT Scan 3.5mm



## chattyB

I'm really looking for some advice/experiences etc.

I was told today that baby had 3.5mm fluid build up behind his/her neck indicating a higher risk of a trisomy/chromosome/genetic defect. The sonographer said a 1:5 chance based on the scan alone but that may change when the blood really a come back in a few weeks. I'm devastated and praying that my baby is healthy.

Does anyone have any positive experiences/any experiences of a high risk nuchal scan? Thanks


----------



## sue2012

Hey hun waiting for my results so cant really give you a answer to your question but just wanted to send you lots of cuddles xx


----------



## oorweeistyin

I haven't any experience in this either but I just want to send some love and to say that I'm thinking of you and hoping that everything will be ok. 

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Thank you for your kind words. We've organised a CVS for this coming Friday and will hopefully have our initial results on the Monday/Tuesday following. I have everything crossed that baby is fine but hubby and I are "need to know" people .... I would make myself sick with worry if I waited for months to know.

Thinking of you too Sue - I wouldn't wish this wait on anyone. I have everything crossed that your results are fine xx


----------



## Seity

:hugs: Good luck with the CVS.
Are you going to have them tell you the gender?


----------



## chattyB

Thanks Seity, yes I think we'll find out if we're having a pink or blue :). I wasn't bothered either way but hubby would like to know. I'm hoping it will help me bond more with bump, it's as if I've been too scared to bond with him/her due to all of this hanging over us :(. I'm so nervous about the CVS but I'll be far more nervous without knowing!


----------



## Seity

Try to think of the positive. I do remember a lady on here when I was pregnant with my son who was given 1 in 5 odds. I believe she didn't have further testing, but when the baby came they were one of the lucky 4 and her baby was fine. You just never know sometimes.


----------



## oldmamamia

charlies was 3.9 at my scan which i was worried about but with bloods it took me down to a 1: 135 chance, the sonographer said that just being aged 40 gave me a 1: 150 chance before id even walked in the room! i decided against any other testing, id fallen in love with him and nature had already decided the outcome and i wanted him no matter what lay ahead but i do understand people needing to know and being prepared to make certain descisions my friend was given 1:6 odds and her baby was born healthy. hope everything goes ok for you x


----------



## sue2012

Aww chattyb just have faith because thats all iv got at the momemt while waiting for blood results to come back hope everything works out for both of us lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## sue2012

oldmamamia said:


> charlies was 3.9 at my scan which i was worried about but with bloods it took me down to a 1: 135 chance, the sonographer said that just being aged 40 gave me a 1: 150 chance before id even walked in the room! i decided against any other testing, id fallen in love with him and nature had already decided the outcome and i wanted him no matter what lay ahead but i do understand people needing to know and being prepared to make certain descisions my friend was given 1:6 odds and her baby was born healthy. hope everything goes ok for you x

Thats given alot of us ladies hope thankyou so much for sharing oldmamamia xx


----------



## chattyB

Thanks for all your advice and good wishes ladies - it really does help knowing that there are positive outcomes.

The hospital phoned with my results of the blood tests. I really hoped these would decrease the odds significantly - they have changed but not a great deal. I walked out of the scan room last Thursday with a 1:5 chance (before bloods). Today, the ratio is 1:11. I've listed my results below but have no idea if they are good, bad or average. Hospital wasn't that forthcoming with any information regarding levels, I had to ask for the figures.

PAPP-A. 0.6
B-HCG. 0.93

Can anyone shed any light on these at all??

Thankyou!


----------



## darkstar

From what I've read the "normal" amount for both the readings is 1.0 so your HCG is probably fine and the protein just a little low. I wouldn't worry too much. 
My NT was 2.3 and but I'm waiting to find out out my blood results. Even though the NT is in the normal range I still worry my bloods are going to whack it out.


----------



## chattyB

I'll be thinking of you Darkstar and keeping everything crossed that your results are perfect x


----------



## darkstar

chattyB said:


> I'll be thinking of you Darkstar and keeping everything crossed that your results are perfect x

Thanks Chatty. I'll cross everything for you too :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Well I'm back! The Dr couldn't do the CVS due to the placenta being in the centre of the back wall. There was no way to get to it without risking perforating the bowel or through the amniotic sack. We're now booked in for an amnio in 3 weeks instead.

On the plus side (a HUGE plus) ... The NT now measures a respectable 1.7mm. I'm still within the NT test window (below 13+6) and if I'd had these results at last weeks scan, my risk ratio would have been much lower and I probably wouldn't have chosen to go for a CVS. I'm feeling much more positive and baby appeared to be healthy, active and everything measuring fine ... S/he even poked their tongue out at us twice :)


----------



## Seity

That's really good news ChattyB! I think your blood numbers look good too. I admit, if it was me, I'd be inclined to skip the amnio, but I also understand wanting to know for sure.


----------

